# Soil type test



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Need some help analyzing this. I did that jar test. Filled half a jar with soil and half water. Shook it vigorously for several minutes. It was super cloudy in first 2 minutes and think this first layer settled then (sand?). An hour later the second layer settled (silt?) and water was only a little cloudy. This pic is 9 hours later. Totally settled. Clear water.

I am in Charlotte. Always thought my "red clay" was certainly clay. Seems like the jar settled too quickly for the soil to be clay. I have never felt sand in my soil. If it matters, my soil test said my CEC was a 5. What soil type do I have here?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Bump. Anyone have an idea what I have here? Thx!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm not a fan and see little value in the jar test. How many people can discern sizes as small as .05 mm let alone .002 and what difference is it really going to make in your maintenance decisions?
https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/stnew/article/1991sep4.pdf


----------

